# Mud paddles and super tread



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

I tried a search on this but came up against a brick wall!
Anyone any opinions on the mud paddles or better still have purchased and used them please? :?: 
Here is the link:-
http://www.mudpaddles.com/


----------



## denisl (Mar 16, 2011)

No experience of these but the super treads look as though they could be useful to get you out of a muddy patch.

Not sure about the mud paddles though - dont like the idea of something so solid that could do some damage if they became partly detatched.
Also bear in mind that if the mud paddle suddenly had a lot of grip (on some rock perhaps) it might put lot of strain on drive shafts etc.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Rose

20 quid for something you could put together yourself for next to nothing!!

Not likely! 8O :roll:

Just get a couple of the sort of straps that they show in the picture and cut a pair of 5" (or so) lengths off the end of the garden hosepipe. Thread the strap through the hosepipe and attach to the wheel. :wink:

Those straps are dirt cheap, and odd bits of hosepipe are free, so you could have a realistically useful set of 8 if you wanted them, for less than a fiver. _(Four per driven wheel would obviously be much more effective, but that would run to £80 if you bought these things. 8O )_

I saw a similar idea, but a much simpler system in use many years ago, and pinched the idea to use myself in emergencies. Simply tie lengths of thickish rope around the tyres in just the same way as on their video.

Dave


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

I thank you both for your helpful replies!  Both have good points for us to consider, thanks!


----------

